# Muffin Effect, how do you create it?



## urmaniac13 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Hi everyone I am new in this forum!!  Well there is one thing that always puzzled me...  When I try to bake muffins, they always come out more like "cup cakes".  Oh yes they taste good and don't look bad, but I can never manage to produce that famous "muffin effect", well, like that pudgy midsection stuffed into a pair of tight low-cut trousers....  the top section expanding like the top of mushrooms.  I tried extra dose of baking powder, corn flour and potato starch, but none of them seem to bring out that particular result.  Does anyone have the secret for this which can be shared?*
*TIA, Licia *


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome, Licia! Could you post one of the recipes you use for your muffins? Then we can know exactly what you do and give you some more specific answers.

I'm going to move your post to the Desserts, Sweets and Baking forum so all of the wonderful bakers on this site are sure to see it!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Thanx PA for your advice!!  Well, this is the last recipe I tried.  Yes, it was good and all disappeared in few minutes... but still none of that "muffin effect"!! *

*Blueberry Muffin*
*-450g of regular flour*
*-4 teaspoons of baking powder*
*-180g of Sugar*
*-a pinch of salt*
*-2 eggs*
*-250ml of whole milk*
*-150g of melted butter*
*-160g of blueberry (fresh or frozen)*
*-a few drops of vanilla essence*

*Preheat the oven to 200C/375F.  Prepare muffin pan(s) for 12*
*In a bowl mix all the dry ingredients. Make a well in the middle.*
*Whisk eggs with sugar, then add the milk, butter and vanilla, and whisk further until smooth.  Pour this mixture, along with blueberries into the well.*
*Mix them roughly, not working it too much and leaving it just a little lumpy.*
*Spoon the batter into the muffin forms, filling it about 3/4.*
*Bake it for about 20-25min, or until golden brown.*

*Well, anyone see some problems?*


----------



## Constance (Sep 8, 2005)

Maybe you just need to fill your muffins tins a bit fuller?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Hi Constance, thanks but I tried that, too.. it got taller but still no expanding over the edge!!  hmmmm....*


----------



## GB (Sep 8, 2005)

I do not bake, so this is just a guess, but I know baking powder can loose it's punch over time. Is it possible your baking powder was too old?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 8, 2005)

*hmmm, the pouch of the baking powder I used had been open for a couple of weeks, though I thought I resealed it well... that may be a possible cause... I take it into consideration next time.  anyone has other suggestions?*


----------



## htc (Sep 8, 2005)

urmaniac13, first, welcome to Discuss Cooking! I bake a lot of both muffins and cupcakes and find that you are right, it is very difficult to get that puff to make it look like a bakery muffin.

I don't think it's the recipe though. When you use your muffin pan, do you put a paper liner in? If you do, try not using it next time. I have 2 different muffin pans. One regular size, the kind that fit the muffin paper. Then I have a extra large one. Every time I bake w/ the extra large one, it gets the bakery look that youa re going for. And with the extra large pan, I don't line it, so maybe that might be a reason why it puffs up nicer. 

(Side note: I acquired this extra large muffin pan for free!!!  It was left in a house that we bought. All I have to say was I was a little more excited about the pan than I was moving in... )


----------



## Alix (Sep 8, 2005)

I have not tried this, but a friend who bakes a lot suggested it. Try filling your muffin cups right to the very top. The batter should flow over the tops of the tins and you will have to cut the tops apart after they are baked. Good luck to you.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 8, 2005)

*HI HTC and lucky U to be blessed with that "extra large muffin pan"!!  I also prefer those big fat muffins, and for this reason I don't use the paper liners, which would only make mediocre sized stuff.  I measured the diametre of my pan, it makes 6 of 7,8cm(slightly more than 3inches) muffins, so it can be classified as "regular size".  This was the best I could find in Rome, where muffins are not exactly a traditional Italian repartoire.  Well, but if the bigger version cooks better, do you still use the same oven temperature?  Anyway we are planning to get a new bigger house in the near future (if not immediate...), we will make sure that the new house has some hidden baking pans in its bargain!!*


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Hi Alix, thanx for the idea... I have tried making the mounds in the middle to make it fuller but never tried this particular technique... worth a try... thanks!!*


----------



## htc (Sep 8, 2005)

urmaniac13, I saw some extra large muffin pans for a reasonable price on Amazon. (9.99 USD) I'm assuming they ship everywhere.  If you can get your hands on one pan, it's definitely worth it.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 8, 2005)

*that's a great news HTC!!  I will go take a look on amazon, thanks for the input!!*

*Licia *


----------



## licia (Sep 8, 2005)

I would think the cups need to be more full to produce the effect. I haven't had a problem with that, but I ususally fill my cups about 2/3 full and they rise very well. Good luck on your next effort.


----------



## Shunka (Sep 8, 2005)

urmaniac13, one way to get the effect you are looking for is to take a narrow metal spatula, dip it in a vegetable oil and stick it into the center of the top of the batter in each muffin. After making the first dip turn the spatula slightly and dip again to make an X form on each muffin. Bake as normal and it will make the muffins expand up and over on the sides like you want. I learned this working in bakeries many years ago.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Thanks Shunka!!  That was a totally new idea I would have never thought of!!  Very professional advice I definetely must try it.  Thanks again!!*
*



*
*Licia *


----------



## pdswife (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome to the family Urmainiac!!  We're glad you're here.

How lucky you are to live in Rome!  We were there about 7 years ago ( heat was horrid!!) but, we had such a great time.   The views and the food are beyond compare.
We camped out at "HAPPY CAMPING"  not to far from St. Peters.  There's a small or was a small diner there... oh GOODNESS the dinner we had that night was to die for. Thanks for making me remember it all.
smiles, Trish


----------

